# Browning Citori Shotgun



## deadgrass (Apr 19, 2005)

I am looking for feedback on a Browning Citori shotgun. I've heard from a few people that this is a nice gun for a female due to size and weight. If there is anyone that owns/uses one of these, could you please provide some feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

Dad has a 20 gauge citori. I have killed many pheasants with it. It's nice and light. I would recommend it highly. I used it one season when I was pondering buying an o/u for upland hunting.

If I was going to buy a new o/u for hunting, I would buy a beretta.
Best thing to do is go to a sportsmans type wharehouse and try different models and see for yourself which rises to the shoulder best. For me the beretta o/u had the nicest feel. The browning was also very nice.

I ended up buying a 1963 charles daily 12 gauge o/u because it was a good deal.


----------



## L. Zell (Jan 24, 2005)

I love mine!! Best gun I've owned. I've got the 16 ga. It's light enough I can carry it all day without dying and will still reach out and kill pheasants almost as well as a 12. Being a woman and short, I think all of these things add up to a great gun!


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

deadgrass said:


> I am looking for feedback on a Browning Citori shotgun. I've heard from a few people that this is a nice gun for a female due to size and weight. If there is anyone that owns/uses one of these, could you please provide some feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


If you look hard enough, you can find one used that has been shortened for a woman or child. They are not particularly light (unless you go with the superlight feather), but balance well. Light weight guns are nice to carry and some people like to shoot them, but the recoil goes is worse.

Will

P.S. I recommend shouldering as many guns as you can. Remember that you often wear thick clothes when hunting in the cold, and that should be taken into question when you are checking the fit.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

deadgrass said:


> I am looking for feedback on a Browning Citori shotgun. I've heard from a few people that this is a nice gun for a female due to size and weight. If there is anyone that owns/uses one of these, could you please provide some feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


Alecia,

Here is a link to a shotgun world discussion forum for women interested in shotguns. 

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=6ec5444f0c27d92a313755038174711b


You might want to ask the folks on that forum for input.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

*Citori*

I would recommend a 20 gauge Citori with a 26 inch barrel. They are lightweight and have very little recoil.


----------

